

Straightforward Functional JavaScript: Building the Yome Widget - brucehauman
http://rigsomelight.com/2015/06/09/straightforward-live-functional-javascript-building-the-yome-widget.html

======
bsimpson
I've written lots of React code, but usually by following the conventions set
forth by Facebook. I've never considered dynamically generating every
component in an app.

Thanks for sharing your technique!

~~~
brucehauman
Your welcome! Glad it was helpful.

------
sitkack
Bruce is the kind of in-the-dome thinker that america needs right now. More
domes and more Bruces!

------
mfikes
Man, Bruce is consistently dwelling on the fundamentals, pushing on the
boundaries, and questioning how we do things. Well worth a read!

